
Three Player Chess - galaxyLogic
https://interestingengineering.com/three-player-chess-is-just-as-crazy-as-it-sounds
======
camjohnson26
Is there anywhere to try this online?

~~~
eesmith
"I stumbled upon a website called threechess.com where you can play against
others or just computers."

